# Tankless, Toppless, it's all good!



## dxmadman (Nov 15, 2013)

Does any one here likes their Schwinns or other Marques  without tanks? I do, maybe it's a Hot Rod mentality   " less is more", the way I like fenderless bobbers. Any one wana agree or disagree? This is a riders question and not to be taken from a collectors or flippers opinion. Dx


----------



## baronvoncatania (Nov 15, 2013)

*Yes*

Yes, I'm with ya. I like the plain newsboy type bikes. No frills, just a wire basket on the front. I can appreciate the lines of the bike without all the heavy fluff.

Although I do want a tank for my 1959 middleweight jaguar.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 15, 2013)

Yup, the best bikes are tankless, been saying it for a long time. 
Colson Commander, Dayton Safety Streamline, Bluebird, Oriole, Skylark, Twin 20 & 40, 1942 Elgin, 5 bar, Alexander Rocket, Schwinn Cycle Truck, Silver Kings...
All the "roadster" and "speedster" bikes look great. Tanks are cool, but for me they take away from the lines of the frame.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 15, 2013)

*Tankless*

Yes ..Tank less is right-on! Don't have to wory about getting a dent from those pesky drop-stands fall overs,or tank rot from batteries leaking over the years ...One of my favs is the 1937 BA67...Rides like a champ ...


----------



## bricycle (Nov 15, 2013)

Elgin Chiefs don't need no stink'n tanks either.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 15, 2013)

alw said:


> Yup, the best bikes are tankless, been saying it for a long time.
> Colson Commander, Dayton Safety Streamline, Bluebird, Oriole, Skylark, Twin 20 & 40, 1942 Elgin, 5 bar, Alexander Rocket, Schwinn Cycle Truck, Silver Kings...
> All the "roadster" and "speedster" bikes look great. Tanks are cool, but for me they take away from the lines of the frame.




That's a great point, but I wouldn't put the bluebird in that list.
On the flip side, speedlines, aerocycles, and big tank champions are defined by them and look naked without.
Chris


----------



## dxmadman (Nov 15, 2013)

*Very true,*



scrubbinrims said:


> That's a great point, but I wouldn't put the bluebird in that list.
> On the flip side, speedlines, aerocycles, and big tank champions are defined by them and look naked without.
> Chris




Yup, I think a cantilever frame looks a lil generic without a tank unless it has a nice set of fenders or truss rods to distract your eyes, also they kinda resemble a plain $50 murry beach cruiser from Walmart, and yes it's true some bicycles was designed around a tank, prewar bikes are my favorite tankless


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 15, 2013)

dxmadman said:


> Does any one here likes their Schwinns or other Marques  without tanks? I do, maybe it's a Hot Rod mentality   " less is more", the way I like fenderless bobbers... This is a *riders question* and not to be taken from a collectors or flippers opinion. Dx




I am your case in point...

I ride a lot; 10 miles a day.  If a person followed my posts one would notice I started out on a prewar Schwinn with a hanging tank... then I took off the tank, then I built a Schwinn bomber, then a JCH bomber, then a Shelby bomber, and I am presently working on a Colson and another Shelby bomber...

For my daily rider I am all about solid, silent, efficient performance (within the context of a vintage frame and components) ... there is no place for a tank in this quest.

I am officially over the must-be-fully-equipped hang-up.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 15, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> That's a great point, but I wouldn't put the bluebird in that list.
> Chris




Not a tank, a structural part of the frame.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 15, 2013)

alw said:


> Not a tank, a structural part of the frame.




Difference of opinion, I call it an integral tank...that's the thing with being unique from everything thing else with an attached tank...classification.
Chris


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 15, 2013)

tanks heck, some bikes don't even need paint!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 15, 2013)

if ye wanna get real persnikety, only hanging moto tanks are "true" tanks, not two pieces of sheet metal trim screwed together.


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 15, 2013)

bricycle said:


> if ye wanna get real persnikety, only hanging moto tanks are "true" tanks, not two pieces of sheet metal trim screwed together.




OK, how about it is only a "tank" if it is fluid or air-tight!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 15, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> OK, how about it is only a "tank" if it is fluid or air-tight!




A true "Tank bike" will have armor plating on it, and weapon of your choice. (must withstand point blank rpg fire)


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 15, 2013)

bricycle said:


> if ye wanna get real persnikety, only hanging moto tanks are "true" tanks, not two pieces of sheet metal trim screwed together.




so is this a tank bike or not? I mean it's not a moto, it doesn't hang, but also not sheet metal trim...


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 15, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> so is this a tank bike or not? I mean it's not a moto, it doesn't hang, but also not sheet metal trim...





It's weight probably qualifies it as a _tank_ bike ...


----------



## bricycle (Nov 15, 2013)

That is a beautiful true tank bike! .....personal note:I better watch it...Scott's gonna beat the living crap out of me...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 15, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> It's weight probably qualifies it as a _tank_ bike ...




Marty let me ride it, it's not bad. probably weighs about as much as a fully equipped B-6


----------



## Ranger Dan (Nov 15, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> I am your case in point...
> For my daily rider I am all about solid, silent, efficient performance (within the context of a vintage frame and components) ... there is no place for a tank in this quest.




Yeah, tankless for me too -- I'm kind of a bobber-head myself -- although I can appreciate the tanked aesthetic on certain frames.  Chainguards and kickstands usually get kicked too, unless there are fenders involved (an item about which my opinion is slowly evolving).

I'm with 37fleetwood about the paint as well.  Sometimes they look a lot better without it, and it sure is cheaper, not to mention easier.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Of the 27 bikes I consider a part of my collection right now only two do not have tanks--the Skylark and my Twin 20. Otherwise I want'em fully decked out. V/r Shawn


----------



## Springer Tom (Nov 15, 2013)

Hmmmmmmmm.......Ron Jeremy to Snow White........hmmmmmmmmmm...........


----------



## tailhole (Nov 15, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> I am your case in point...
> 
> I ride a lot; 10 miles a day.  If a person followed my posts one would notice I started out on a prewar Schwinn with a hanging tank... then I took off the tank, then I built a Schwinn bomber, then a JCH bomber, then a Shelby bomber, and I am presently working on a Colson and another Shelby bomber...
> 
> ...




I am case in point #2.  I ride about 10 miles a day too on my '46 Schwinn DX.  I don't have fenders or a tank and have a tall seat post so I can get full extension when I ride.  I have the gear ratio (26 - 9) set up how I like to ride.  When I was a kid, I stripped my bikes down, added 'essential' accessories and rode the tires off of it.  
I'm the same way now.  I like my bikes to be MY bikes and reflect the type of riding I do and the style I like.  
I am always drawn to a rat bike over a show room new looking vintage bike.  It's so much more personal.

My daily rider


----------



## vincev (Nov 15, 2013)

ENOUGH WITH THE TANKLESS! I like tanks!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 15, 2013)

vincev said:


> ENOUGH WITH THE TANKLESS! I like tanks!




Ooh oooh, yes, and beady eyes!





...or maybe just one big Cyclops eye in it's huge ugly tank!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2013)

...or one of my favorites! V/r Shawn


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 15, 2013)

Personally, I LIKE bicycles with tanks.....! I think bikes look naked without their

"clothes" on. A B-6 looks naked, I'm with shawn, I like 'em all decked out......!!!

ALL of my bikes have tanks except the ones like my Racycle that never had one.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 15, 2013)

tailhole said:


> I am case in point #2.  I ride about 10 miles a day too on my '46 Schwinn DX.  I don't have fenders or a tank and have a tall seat post so I can get full extension when I ride.  I have the gear ratio (26 - 9) set up how I like to ride.  When I was a kid, I stripped my bikes down, added 'essential' accessories and rode the tires off of it.
> I'm the same way now.  I like my bikes to be MY bikes and reflect the type of riding I do and the style I like.
> I am always drawn to a rat bike over a show room new looking vintage bike.  It's so much more personal.
> 
> My daily rider



Just wanted to say.... Ive been to that lake!


----------



## tailhole (Nov 15, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Just wanted to say.... Ive been to that lake!




Yeah?  Sloan's Lake, in Denver?  It's 3 blocks from my house and a favorite late night gathering place for our neighborhood rolling boozer club.  Next time, ride with us!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 15, 2013)

tailhole said:


> Yeah?  Sloan's Lake, in Denver?  It's 3 blocks from my house and a favorite late night gathering place for our neighborhood rolling boozer club.  Next time, ride with us!




Well that was four years ago when I lived over by the Safeway in the highlands area... I liked that place...


----------



## dxmadman (Nov 15, 2013)

*Now Toppless*

We talked tanks, now who rides Toppless?
I've ridden with no shirt and no tank,


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 15, 2013)

dxmadman said:


> We talked tanks, now who rides Toppless?
> I've ridden with no shirt and no tank,




please no photos in this segment of the thread...:o


----------



## dxmadman (Nov 16, 2013)

*Just Kidding LOL*



37fleetwood said:


> please no photos in this segment of the thread...:o




You wont see mine, but I am sure other Cabers have theirs ready to post. Last thing I wana see is some beer belly supported by cross bar handlebars.:eek:


----------



## dxmadman (Nov 16, 2013)

*By  The way*

Thanks to all that have given their opinion, Dx


----------

